# SMT Devil Summoner: Soul Hackers [EU Fall 2013]



## Omega Reaper (Dec 23, 2012)

Coming to US Q2 2013.




Soul Hackers delivers a first-person, dungeon-crawling RPG experience set in a future where technology and otherworldly forces meet in a macabre fusion of cyberpunk futurism and gothic horror. A first-person sci-fi RPG epic, Soul Hackers tells of a city held up as a beacon of humanity's triumph of technology, but with an infernal secret. In this would-be utopia, a group of hackers takes on a centuries-old mystic society, and a battle for control over humanity's fate is about to begin.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XIvMsK9vwFI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 24, 2012)

Dis game ganna be epic!


----------



## zenieth (Dec 24, 2012)

Dat Cover is 100% awesome


----------



## scerpers (Dec 24, 2012)

Can't wait.


----------



## Hadler (Dec 24, 2012)

Too good to be true


----------



## Rukia (Dec 24, 2012)

Preordered this over at Amazon.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 24, 2012)

Is that a ceiling Metatron?


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 24, 2012)

I want that cover.

But we won't get it; we'll get the entire cast holding guns in various poses near the top of the image, and then it fade down to some demon's or something and Soul Hackers will be written in the middle. Watch.


----------



## Lulu (Dec 24, 2012)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I want that cover.
> 
> But we won't get it; we'll get the entire cast holding guns in various poses near the top of the image, and then it fade down to some demon's or something and Soul Hackers will be written in the middle. Watch.



have a lil faith doc. It will keep this one.lol


----------



## zenieth (Dec 24, 2012)

Now to localize Devil Summoner 1 and IF

then that'll be all the persona universe rpgs

And remake SMT 1 and 2


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 24, 2012)

I want pompadour Kuzunoha too.


----------



## Omega Reaper (Dec 24, 2012)

Sadly I think this is the game cover we're getting.



Picture is small though.

This and Shin Megami Tensei 4 being released for 3DS next year makes me happy I got a 3DS.


----------



## ryne11 (Dec 24, 2012)

Omega Reaper said:


> Sadly I think this is the game cover we're getting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is just place holder box.

I would prefer a good custom Cover. Not a big fan of the JPN cover


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 24, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Now to localize Devil Summoner 1 and IF
> 
> then that'll be all the persona universe rpgs
> 
> And remake SMT 1 and 2



I don't see IF... coming out any time soon, possibly as SMT gets more and more popular.  A remake of SMT 1 and 2 would be pretty cool, but it would almost be an entirely different game the mechanics and graphics are so archaic.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 24, 2012)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I don't see IF... coming out any time soon, possibly as SMT gets more and more popular.  A remake of SMT 1 and 2 would be pretty cool, but it would almost be an entirely different game the mechanics and graphics are so archaic.



They can use an upgraded mechanic of Strange Journey's combat system. Or do a Nocturne/SMT4 and use that style.


----------



## scerpers (Dec 24, 2012)

Omega Reaper said:


> Sadly I think this is the game cover we're getting.
> 
> 
> 
> Picture is small though.



Not a bad box art. Could be MUCH worse.


----------



## ryne11 (Dec 25, 2012)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Not a bad box art. Could be MUCH worse.





The PS version was worse




Ah... Would ya look at that?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 25, 2012)

This Thread>>>>>>>The old one.


----------



## ryne11 (Dec 25, 2012)

Indeed


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 20, 2013)

Thread now relevant since the game's out.

Now that I started Soul Hackers, I gotta say I see why this game is fucking good. This a SMT game down to the core. With a dash of Persona 2 influence. With also this Vision Quest thing that lets you play out other people's lives and see their story (also you can get killed if you fuck up regardless). Along with the whole cyberpunk shit going on. Plus voice acting which doesn't hurt.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 20, 2013)

Rillo tells me you only start with six demon slots. I'm guessing you can upgrade your capacity?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 20, 2013)

Based on this thread



Yeah


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 21, 2013)

Demon personalities and loyalty really makes a difference in this game. An unloyal demon will 9/10 not obey your commands and do their own shit or don't bother fighting at all.

And just in case anyone asks, no you cannot level up your demons. Only humans. It's raw SMT shit here. In fact the warehouse dungeon is very reminiscent of a similar beginning dungeon in SMTII.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 22, 2013)

I cannot wait to go on a fusion frenzy.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 22, 2013)

So far I have access to normal and triple fusions. And this game has this fusion type called Zeed which does just that. Create a demon called Zeed. But that requires an item.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 22, 2013)

Zeed is the only demon that doesn't need any Magnetite at all. I hear it also always has maximum loyalty, never disobeys you and has skills and resistances according to what is fused to make it. Sounds very handy. 

Personally, though, I just want to see Lucifroz. If Soul Hackers has aNew Game +, I'd totally try to beat the whole game with just that one demon.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 22, 2013)

Apparently it does.

Of course you have post-game content as well.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 22, 2013)

Also the MAG/Currency system makes farming for either or super easy.

I remember dropping 1000 MAG and got 10000 yen on the spot and exchange rates fluctuate.


----------



## Fenrir (Apr 22, 2013)

I need this game


----------



## Velocity (Apr 25, 2013)

Yeah, so...


----------



## AshKonoha (Apr 25, 2013)

I will pick it up this summer. I'm guessing Laura Bailey is in this since she is in everything


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 26, 2013)

I hope Gamestop still has copies ._.


----------



## chibbselect (Apr 28, 2013)

I know that Atlus games have a reputation for a.) being hard to find due to limited production runs and b.) never coming down in price... but I figured I'd ask this anyway:

Is there a chance this game will have a price drop (new, not used) in the foreseeable future?


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 28, 2013)

Maybe.

It's a fairly big release for an Atlus game, but it's still a rather niche title and game design.  Atlus does reprint things, though--far after the fact, too.  Devil Summoner just got a reissue.  Amazon still has new copies of Nocturne, DDS and Persona 3/4 for like 20 bucks.

It's just the handheld titles that are expensive.


----------



## chibbselect (Apr 28, 2013)

^^ fair enough. I just can't shake the creeping anxiety that I experience whenever a new SMT game comes out that it's going to vanish like some kind of rare pokemon before I decide to buy it instead of food.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 28, 2013)

Pretty much any game I buy new just so they don't go and disappear off the face of the Earth despite being maybe several months or a year old.

Do you know the shenanigans I had to go through just to get games like Etrian Odyssey 4?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 28, 2013)

They still have new copies of SMT Strange Journey for 30$ so no price aint going anywhere just get the game.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Apr 28, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Do you know the shenanigans I had to go through just to get games like Etrian Odyssey 4?


----------



## chibbselect (Apr 29, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> They still have new copies of SMT Strange Journey for 30$ so no price aint going anywhere just get the game.



Ah well. It's only money... (lol Strange Journey. I somehow got that game new for $15, probably because gamestop's computers suffered a stroke or something.)


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 29, 2013)

I remember paying Devil Summoner: Raidou 1 and 2 full price. A couple years ago...


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 29, 2013)

Hopefully starting this game today. Depends on how fast I get through the post-game plot of Pokemon Mystery Dungeon on 3DS.


----------



## slickcat (Apr 29, 2013)

meh I prefer the version with raidou, beat 2 of those games, enjoyed those sweet barrage of sword iai slashes mixed with elements.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 29, 2013)

So good. I like how you can have poles and axes along with the sword too. Nice variety compared to past SMT I feel. You can change elements for bullets+blade, helping strategize with matchup and shit.


----------

